# Trip requests while on a long trip



## keep_lookingup (Jan 21, 2019)

My market: very small
I do get long trip requests to mountain destinations. I take these trips since that is about the only way I make any money. Trips are 130 miles one way, so 260 miles round trip. When I get to the mountain location the app goes off and pings are coming back to back. I don't want to take these trips because my car is only capable of the trip there. It is not built for doing multiple snow trips up slick roads. No problem getting there. Today and yesterday did a long trip and when I got near the destination the app goes crazy, ping after ping after ping must have been 20 pings in a row. I don't want to take any of these trips! It is getting dark and I need to get back to my market. I think this is affecting my acceptance rate. Any way to turn off getting these trips on top of trips? If I had a 4 wheel drive vehicle I might take them but that is not the case . I want the long trip pay don't want to stay in the area.Thank you for your help.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Just slide the current trip up and hit the button that says Stop Requests, ie go offline.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

After the above and after dropping off pax, you could also try going back online using a destination filter to get back home, you may get someone that wants to head back given that untapped demand.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> After the above and after dropping off pax, you could also try going back online using a destination filter to get back home, you may get someone that wants to head back given that untapped demand.


You can set the destination filter towards home after accepting the ride and before picking up and/or dropping off


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

I can understand that if there is no reception but if there are pings why not give them a try? Destination filter or just text rider for destination. Why loose money running back empty? Longest ride I ever have was about 200 miles and I negotiated $100 return fee to avoid dead miles.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

IMHO you shouldn't rely on the DF to help you out. Just hit the stop new requests button.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

keep_lookingup said:


> My market: very small
> I do get long trip requests to mountain destinations. I take these trips since that is about the only way I make any money. Trips are 130 miles one way, so 260 miles round trip. When I get to the mountain location the app goes off and pings are coming back to back. I don't want to take these trips because my car is only capable of the trip there. It is not built for doing multiple snow trips up slick roads. No problem getting there. Today and yesterday did a long trip and when I got near the destination the app goes crazy, ping after ping after ping must have been 20 pings in a row. I don't want to take any of these trips! It is getting dark and I need to get back to my market. I think this is affecting my acceptance rate. Any way to turn off getting these trips on top of trips? If I had a 4 wheel drive vehicle I might take them but that is not the case . I want the long trip pay don't want to stay in the area.Thank you for your help.


Yes, you can turn off trip requests on the bottom of the scroll page of your app. It is a red emblem. Also, if your issue is helped by knowing the request will be on your way home, use the Destination Filter.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Setting the destination filter will not help you get away from the area without getting a trip notice. The destination only states that you will pickup people traveling in the same direction you are going. However, that often means that you go miles out of the way to pick them up or drop them off. 
If you are driving for Lyft -- hit the "last trip" button and the current trip will be the last one until you log on again, unless it is a shared ride. 
The button is the log on and off button in the top center of your phone screen.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

keep_lookingup said:


> My market: very small
> I do get long trip requests to mountain destinations. I take these trips since that is about the only way I make any money. Trips are 130 miles one way, so 260 miles round trip. When I get to the mountain location the app goes off and pings are coming back to back. I don't want to take these trips because my car is only capable of the trip there. It is not built for doing multiple snow trips up slick roads. No problem getting there. Today and yesterday did a long trip and when I got near the destination the app goes crazy, ping after ping after ping must have been 20 pings in a row. I don't want to take any of these trips! It is getting dark and I need to get back to my market. I think this is affecting my acceptance rate. Any way to turn off getting these trips on top of trips? If I had a 4 wheel drive vehicle I might take them but that is not the case . I want the long trip pay don't want to stay in the area.Thank you for your help.


Just call the passenger ascertain the destination. If it's safe and it works for you take it . If it doesn't , than cite safety. Cancellation rates don't matter. Only thing that matters is that you make money and you get home safely. If you ran your car off the road the most you'll get is the community thanks you for your service.

In my market (denver ) we routinely get mountain trips taking us 2-3 hours away in a snow storm at night . I know a driver who is a senior that took this trip late in her shift and almost lost control of her car on the road . She had no clue she could cancel trips without penalty. Uber doesn't care and neither should you .


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

keep_lookingup said:


> My market: very small
> I do get long trip requests to mountain destinations. I take these trips since that is about the only way I make any money. Trips are 130 miles one way, so 260 miles round trip. When I get to the mountain location the app goes off and pings are coming back to back. I don't want to take these trips because my car is only capable of the trip there. It is not built for doing multiple snow trips up slick roads. No problem getting there. Today and yesterday did a long trip and when I got near the destination the app goes crazy, ping after ping after ping must have been 20 pings in a row. I don't want to take any of these trips! It is getting dark and I need to get back to my market. I think this is affecting my acceptance rate. Any way to turn off getting these trips on top of trips? If I had a 4 wheel drive vehicle I might take them but that is not the case . I want the long trip pay don't want to stay in the area.Thank you for your help.


Stop new requests then put the destination filter on for a ride home


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

That sounds like a good hotspot, you can't get some blizzaks/chains? lol


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> That sounds like a good hotspot, you can't get some blizzaks/chains? lol


What goes to the resort also leaves the resort.


----------



## keep_lookingup (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks for all the responses. 
I don't mind taking the trip to the ski area, just don't want to do any trips once I get there this time of year. Really want to get on the road and out of the snow before it gets dark plus insane traffic problems with waiting in traffic up to an hour or even more. Don't see how you could make any money in those types of traffic jams not to mention I don't want to deal with snow. This long trip is one of the few ways I make any money in my market. At my home base in the desert the population runs about 9 miles wide by 30 miles long. If I get a $15 fare that is pretty good. Most my trips are $4-$8 and not that may of those. I would hate for this to be my only income.


TemptingFate said:


> Just slide the current trip up and hit the button that says Stop Requests, ie go offline.


My ignorance, but I didn't think you could go offline while on a trip. 


LADryver said:


> What goes to the resort also leaves the resort.


Not in this market. These are trips where their plane got redirected due to weather. They aren't going back to my airport to fly out.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

keep_lookingup said:


> Thanks for all the responses.
> I don't mind taking the trip to the ski area, just don't want to do any trips once I get there this time of year. Really want to get on the road and out of the snow before it gets dark plus insane traffic problems with waiting in traffic up to an hour or even more. Don't see how you could make any money in those types of traffic jams not to mention I don't want to deal with snow. This long trip is one of the few ways I make any money in my market. At my home base in the desert the population runs about 9 miles wide by 30 miles long. If I get a $15 fare that is pretty good. Most my trips are $4-$8 and not that may of those. I would hate for this to be my only income.
> 
> My ignorance, but I didn't think you could go offline while on a trip.
> ...


I have had two redirects from L.A to San Diego County in November, one in driving rain. Your area reminds me a little about things I have heard about Aspen. Treacherous flying into that. Mountain regions are tough in general. On point, yes you can go offline while actively on a trip. It is so relaxing to know I dont have pressure when ending a ride. You can do the same if you take a pool and dont want more pax than you have. Do you just pick up at the airport? I use DF to get towards the airport. At points along the way I pick up a few dollars, and sometimes it can be a surprise. Most importantly though, drive safe.


----------



## keep_lookingup (Jan 21, 2019)

Yes, this is into Aspen. This time of year the traffic is horrific! I pick up at the airport because the Grand Junction airport is where Aspen is diverted. It is one of the only ways for my small market to make any money is on long trips.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

keep_lookingup said:


> My ignorance, but I didn't think you could go offline while on a trip.


That means you will go OFF line when your current trip is done. Another words, it means" Please stop sending another request." Or "This is my last trip."
You can do that as soon as your trip started. So no more request will be coming to you.


----------

